# Solo run to the edge before the cold 10/31



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Had the day off.. Kept looking at the buoy reporting 1 ft seas.. Headed out to see if I could make buonce trip to the edge before the winds filled in .. had the GOM to myself ... Was the only boat at the Mass... Got a few live baits and punched in way point 28 miles South .. It was a little choppy .. But not bad.. Managed 2 scamp on diamond jigs .. Moved around a bit ..One more scamp on a live bait.. Them hit a gag 18-20 lb .. With a grouper limit on board I poked around looking for mingos .. No takers.. Few decent whites .. Checked out near shore spots and got two 14.5 inch triggers .. Made the pass as the sun was setting and the NW breeze was getting up to 15-20 knots...Never saw another boat offshore ...fun day ..


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good looking box of fish as always


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice. Gotta go when you can.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice assortment to go along with that big boy gag there. Be some good eaten for the cold days coming! Thanks for the report and the pics.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Nice trip*

I'm sure my phone number is in your phone somewhere.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

FLWhaler said:


> I'm sure my phone number is in your phone somewhere.


Ha! Steve .. This was a spur of the moment trip . Good chance I was going to be slogging back if the wind had filled in 2-3 hours earlier .. I got your number !


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Keith! Fine eats right there...glad you got out and back safely...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Desire to get out = spur of the moment, nothing like being one with the gulf and putting fish in the box.

Great job and thanks for the report!

Jimmy


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice box of some good eats Keith. The best part about a solo trip is there has never been a mutiny on one. I think the best part of the trip was no other boats around.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

At the Mass I dropped my grapple on the north edge of the east turret .. Had a sea turtle hang around the boat .. Watch Spanish sky .. Thought a few would land in the boat ... Yes ... No one to say its too rough or not one more spo . . or why are looking for new spot . . let's go in blah v blah will be on soon


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Haven't been out by myself in a while. I do remember thinking the same things..."man this is nice and quiet"...of course, one of the things I enjoy the most is the hilarious conversations that occur when my buddies get a few beers in em!!! Great post and pics btw!!


----------

